# Ride Insano quality



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I put around 40-45 days on my first pair before one of the boa cable guides started pulling out (Not badly, rode a few days before getting the warranty replacement and it didn't get any worse, I could have fixed it with some shoe glue.) Warranty replacements I've put around 80 days on with zero issues. 

If you're talking about the reviews on Evo, the wearing on the heel is caused by Burton Cartels and it's an issue with the bindings, not the boots. I used Cartels for many of those days and I just put a small square of duct tape over the offending area on the highback and have never had any issues of wear on the heel of the boot.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You gotta try boots on. I really wanted a pair of Insano's but they just didn't work with my feet.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have had two pairs of Insanos. Both pairs got just over two seasons on them. Which is about average for me. Towards the end they were showing their age. Some minor stitching starting to go, that sort of thing. Pretty typical actually. 

I broke 3 upper cables on each pair over the lifetime I had them. Pretty easy to replace. Keep a long voile strap in your pocket with you. If you happen to blow an upper cable, wrap the Voile strap around your boot and tighten to your liking. Works pretty good in a pinch. You can then replace the cable once you are done for the day. 

Anyhow, I can't say they were pretty reliable. Pretty decent boot. Of course I haven't been using Insanos for 3 seasons now. So it is always possible the newer runs have had a slip in quality. Though I don't think that is the case.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> You gotta try boots on. I really wanted a pair of Insano's but they just didn't work with my feet.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


This. SO never was comfortable in his Insanos. He liked their response, but they were too tight around the ankle. He did 60days with them before swapping to a model better suited to his feet. They showed the same wear n tear as other boots had shown. The boa knob broke once, no surprise as he's prone to overtighten boots.

I OTOS love the tight heelhold my Ride Cadence boots offer. If you have slim ankles, Ride are great!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride boots are solid. Out of the only three boots that have actually lasted more than 100 days for me, 2 were Rides. Currently in Rawlings Fuses. Slimetongue is the tits.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Ride boots are solid. Out of the only three boots that have actually lasted more than 100 days for me, 2 were Rides. Currently in Rawlings Fuses. Slimetongue is the tits.


I can attest to this. I am a Trident man, and Slimetongue is the best. It's the standard all boots should strive for.


----------



## Tomas Johansson (Aug 11, 2017)

*Thanks for all your input*

Thanks for all your input.

I realize the best thing is try before buy, but then I won't be able to get good price plus that the closest place is 2.5 hour ferry ride and 1 hour+ with car so I'm willing to gamble a bit.

My feet are 27.8cm and most my shoes including my old Motos are US 11. What size would you guess be good for the boots? I think my feet are quite "normal" since I usually have no problem finding shoes.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Tomas Johansson said:


> My feet are 27.8cm and most my shoes including my old Motos are US 11. What size would you guess be good for the boots? I think my feet are quite "normal" since I usually have no problem finding shoes.


You can wear whatever size you want, but 27.8cm feet are a US10 snowboard boot.

Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I usually have no problem finding casual shoes that fit but finding the right pair of snowboard boots took years. Performance footwear it a different ball game, I've been trying on trail running shoes today and depending on the brand anything from 8 to 9.5 UK was the 'right size'.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> I usually have no problem finding casual shoes that fit but finding the right pair of snowboard boots took years. Performance footwear it a different ball game, I've been trying on trail running shoes today and depending on the brand anything from 8 to 9.5 UK was the 'right size'.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Exactly. Different brands fit differently. My regular footwear (casual, running, dress) ranges from US 9-10. My DC snowboard boots are US 9. I can't get my foot into a US 9 Vans boot (literally can't even squeeze my foot into the boot) so my Vans boots are size US 10. Yes, the above were professionally fit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I still always laugh at people who say they can't even get there foot into something that's relatively close to their size. I wear an 8 boot and get get into a 7... women's. Can't barely walk, but I can get my foot all the way in.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nivek said:


> I still always laugh at people who say they can't even get there foot into something that's relatively close to their size. I wear an 8 boot and get get into a 7... women's. Can't barely walk, but I can get my foot all the way in.


Laugh away. Why would I lie about that? They are two different boots that fit completely differently. People are built differently. Kind of a strange comment to make.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

zc1 said:


> Laugh away. Why would I lie about that? They are two different boots that fit completely differently. People are built differently. Kind of a strange comment to make.


He said it because it's silly. If you open the boot all the way up, and it's a 28cm boot and you have a 27.8cm foot, you can get your foot in. Also, if by "professionally fit" you mean the shop kid, well... 

Many, many shop kids size people into their shoe size so they can turn customers over, with little regard to if they are doing them a service. That's a fact, jack.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

No, professionally fit by a boot fitter who has been doing this for 30-some years. He fit The 10s (Vans Infuse) for me beginning of season. They're the best boots I've ridden so end of season I went to see if I could get a second set. All they had was a 9. I tried. I wanted it to fit. It didn't fit. Sure, if I took it apart and put it on in a way I would never actually do in everyday use I might have been able to get my foot in. You're probably correct. Putting them on like a normal boot, in normal use, I couldn't get my foot in. It's a squeeze to get my 10s on and off but they're perfect when they're on.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought a pair of RFL's.
They were super expensive & I really loved them.

Only boot I've ever worn home from the mtn.
Even fell asleep when I got home, after an hour or more drive.

Woke up & they were still comfy.

But the shiny rubber coating that they have, can't remember what the name of the shit is?
But it was total garbage.
It peeled of the entire lower part of the boot.

Took them back to where I bought them, to get them warrantied.
After about 8 months the store called me back and wanted to see my receipt.

Couldn't find it, looked for another month or so.
Never heard back from them.
Called them a couple months after that and they had no idea what I was talking about & didn't have the boots anymore.

Chalk up a $300 loss.

Vaporskin? Is that the name of it?
Whatever it is, don't buy boots with that shit on em.
When it worked, it worked great.
After it peeled off, they became total sponges.

I've had lots of pretty good boots.
Burton's are pretty good, if you get a way stiffer boot than you think you need, cause they get soft quick and the final product should be around the stiffness you're looking for.

32 ain't bad, they soften up pretty quick to though I thought.
And 32's sizing is fucked sometimes.
I bought Prime's a couple years ago.
Liked em enough to buy the next year's model in the same size.
The 9's from the first pair were a cunt hair big after they broke in, still pretty good, am wearing them to ride right now.

The new 9's were super tight, thought I could break em em to fit perfect.
They are just too tight to ride in, so I can't break em in.

On that note....

Anyone want a virtually brand new pair of kick ass Prime's?
They are labeled as 9's but are more like an 8, maybe 8.5?

I'm a size 10, so I go @ least 9.5 & 9's if I can bare the pain for a few times until they stretch a bit.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have FLOW booties available anywhere around you.

Try that brand out.

I bought a pair because ARGO bought em & commented on how long they lasted AND stayed stiff.

That dude is like 12 feet tall, weighs almost a tonne:surprise:

Not only that, he rides 14 hours a day, every single day.:embarrased1:

What what?
Hmm, good enough for me to try then.

I love mine, but I broke one of the boa knobs off.
Through no fault of the boot.
I kicked my car accidentally & the knob took all the impact & broke.

Hopefully I won't just buy 3 more pairs of boots and just get that knob fixed?
That's what I SHOULD do.:blahblah:

Whether that actually happens? Different story haha


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, I love the talons. I keep extra cables around as well as my old boots so I can salvage knobs/cables off of them if needed.



timmytard said:


> If you have FLOW booties available anywhere around you.
> 
> Try that brand out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

zc1 said:


> Laugh away. Why would I lie about that? They are two different boots that fit completely differently. People are built differently. Kind of a strange comment to make.


I guess "laugh at" was the wrong verbiage. I didn't mean it as an attack. Also, for the benefit of other, not really you, be wary of someone that claims 30 years of bootfitting. Ski boots and snowboard boots are not the same, and we don't move in them the same. Someone claiming 30 years experience is a ski boot fitter. Now, they may be a great snowboard boot fitter as well, but make sure. I will however trust a ski boot fitter with my custom footbeds. I dont think I actually know any snowboard shop guys I'd trust to make me footbeds.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nivek said:


> I guess "laugh at" was the wrong verbiage. I didn't mean it as an attack. Also, for the benefit of other, not really you, be wary of someone that claims 30 years of bootfitting. Ski boots and snowboard boots are not the same, and we don't move in them the same. Someone claiming 30 years experience is a ski boot fitter. Now, they may be a great snowboard boot fitter as well, but make sure. I will however trust a ski boot fitter with my custom footbeds. I dont think I actually know any snowboard shop guys I'd trust to make me footbeds.


It's all good. Thanks. He's a great fitter. He doesn't even talk about his experience but it's obvious from the way he does things. I found out about it from a newspaper article. The store is actually now owned by a former local pro snowboarder (big air and bordercross). The boot fitter has worked there since it was just a ski shop. When the new owner took over about 10 years ago, they became a snowboard and ski shop. His own daughter raced as well. They're a different breed of shop, and I find them equally well versed on the snowboard side of things as on the ski side of things (my kids board and ski so it's perfect).


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Deacon said:


> He said it because it's silly. If you open the boot all the way up, and it's a 28cm boot and you have a 27.8cm foot, you can get your foot in. Also, if by "professionally fit" you mean the shop kid, well...
> 
> Many, many shop kids size people into their shoe size so they can turn customers over, with little regard to if they are doing them a service. That's a fact, jack.


I get what you're saying. I wasn't referring to the length of the liner. I couldn't fit my foot into the opening of the boot -- couldn't "turn the corner" and get my heel down, let alone my toes to the front of the liner. It was as if I was trying to put on a boot 2 or 3 sizes too small. My foot was too wide to even be able to get my foot into the boot. It wasn't a matter of my foot being in the boot and my toes being uncomfortable or squished. I couldn't even get to that point (couldn't get to the point of my heel resting in the heel cup). I agree that if I had taken the liner out of the boot and put my foot in the liner itself, separated from the boot, I would have fit the liner length-wise; I wouldn't have been able to get the combination back in the shell, though, and the liner would have been stretched width-wise, because it could. The combination of boot and liner, though, wouldn't stretch far enough for me to be able to get my foot in.

I wasn't trying to be silly in my comments. I had a hand from an experienced fitter. In addition, the only foot that matters is my right, so it's the one I try first. If it's a no-go, then the boots are a no-go. My left foot may have been fine, but I didn't try it. My right foot, even before injuries was larger than my left. It's longer and wider than the left, has no arch, and I've had numerous foot and ankle injuries. It's not the same as my left, and it's certainly not normal (which I suspect was the assumption). Neither is my left, but it's better than the right. Both fully functional, and don't limit me in any way, but the previous injuries are a large part of the reason I opt exclusively for stiff boots, now.

I don't know if that helps to bring the story into the realm of 'plausible' for you or not. I'd say just trust me on this one, but it's the internet and nobody's really to be trusted so all I can say is what I've already said. It didn't fit. I couldn't get my foot in the boot (as opposed to "I could get it in but it was tight"). The rest of the detail I've given is just to try and explain why that may have been the case. I didn't fuss over it. I just accepted that it didn't work. I'm sitting here scratching my head about what's so unbelievable about my story, lol. If I wanted to make up a story I could do far better. Anyway, I hope that sheds some light.

Sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

zc1 said:


> I get what you're saying. I wasn't referring to the length of the liner. I couldn't fit my foot into the opening of the boot -- couldn't "turn the corner" and get my heel down, let alone my toes to the front of the liner. It was as if I was trying to put on a boot 2 or 3 sizes too small. My foot was too wide to even be able to get my foot into the boot. It wasn't a matter of my foot being in the boot and my toes being uncomfortable or squished. I couldn't even get to that point (couldn't get to the point of my heel resting in the heel cup). I agree that if I had taken the liner out of the boot and put my foot in the liner itself, separated from the boot, I would have fit the liner length-wise; I wouldn't have been able to get the combination back in the shell, though, and the liner would have been stretched width-wise, because it could. The combination of boot and liner, though, wouldn't stretch far enough for me to be able to get my foot in.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be silly in my comments. I had a hand from an experienced fitter. In addition, the only foot that matters is my right, so it's the one I try first. If it's a no-go, then the boots are a no-go. My left foot may have been fine, but I didn't try it. My right foot, even before injuries was larger than my left. It's longer and wider than the left, has no arch, and I've had numerous foot and ankle injuries. It's not the same as my left, and it's certainly not normal (which I suspect was the assumption). Neither is my left, but it's better than the right. Both fully functional, and don't limit me in any way, but the previous injuries are a large part of the reason I opt exclusively for stiff boots, now.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. It's probably less than 1 out of 100 new posters talking about boot problems that have actual knowledge and have actually worked with a REAL fitter. 

That said, if you have a wide foot, check out the wide boot thread. 

Cheers.


----------

